# skin swollen and red.



## Iteach2008

Hello Everyone!
I have a Sexlink, Minnie Pearl (because she never shuts up), anyway, last summer when she molted she had an area on her back toward the tail feathers that had a problem. The feathers are not normal. Very sparse towards the tip and nothing before that. She has very red and swollen areas. I am going to try and post pics. Because she never seemed bothered we just left her be, but a year later she is still missing feathers and I think it is beginning to spread. We are fairly new with chickens, so I contacted the local feeder who recommended Vetericyn. We have used this but it does not seem to work like it has for other issues. Any ideas what is wrong and what we should do?
Sue


----------



## stoopid

Teach, have you checked her for mites? There is some sort of residue on the base of her tail feathers, I can't really tell what it is.
They usually go for a darker area, by her vent.... flip her over and check her butt.

Also, her girlfriends may be attracted to the bright red color, and picking it.
Watch everyone to rule that out...


----------



## Iteach2008

Yep, we have checked for mites, the other hens don't pick and the feathers came in really thin and fine and only on the tips. This happened when she molted last summer.


----------



## Energyvet

My guess would be a feather follicular mite or an infection. I'm a veterinarian who has treated chickens in the past. If you have a vet who will give you a very small chicken dose of ivermectin, or you could use 1-2 drops of feline revolution to address any mites. There is a product called Dr. Harvey's healing cream that works wonders on humans, pets and is safe for chickens. I would also try that topically on the area. Dr Harvey's has a website: drharveys.com and the healing cream is about $10 a jar. Buy 2-3 as I promise you will want them in multiple places (bathroom, kitchen, bird medicine box.). Healing cream is made of tea tree oil, calendula, Vit C, Vit E and is safe even if they eat it. If you use the revolution or ivermectin I would discard the eggs for 10-14 days just to be safe.


----------



## Iteach2008

Thanks very much for the advice. I am actually go to look closer now that I see what you are talking about. The dark area next to the skin. I am going take a closer look and see. She is not bothered by it at all, but I don't like my babies not being 100% healthy and I will remember not to use her eggs. I will keep you posted. Headed to Dr. Harvey's.
Sue


----------



## Iteach2008

Oh no, I just completely inspected her and she is completely red and has dry skin all underneath her.  I guess it is a vet visit. :*(


----------



## Energyvet

Get the healing cream anyway. Good luck! Keep me posted.


----------



## Iteach2008

I just ordered it. I couldn't find any locally. I read that an epsom salt bath might help. What do you think. I am going to try and take more thorough pictures. I will keep you posted. It is night where I am now, so tomorrow on with the new.


----------



## Energyvet

Epsom salt may not be pleasant to red skin. The other thing that might help is feeding flax seed. It will boost the immune system and really help heal skin and coat. Or feathers in this case. This is long term healing. You need something for the crisis. A&D ointment is also good if you have it in the house. If you're going to the vet, I'd leave the lesion as clean as possible do they can evaluate.


----------



## Iteach2008

I thought about the Epsom salt too. I don't think I am going to do that. I just went out again with flashlight and did a complete assessment. Her tail is the worse which is pictured here. the breast and belly are very thin with feathers. The skin just looks red and swollen. I heard (a couple of times now) that increasing protein helps skin and feather reproduction. Can I feed her sardines with flax seed? I thought about Neosporin too, but I think A&D is good. I would like to stay away from meds because I can't monitor whose eggs are whose and I would have to throw them all away :*( Oh, my husband read something about yougurt.


----------



## Energyvet

Yogurt is fine and has protein and will also support a strong immune system. I'm guessing you're using a laying ration which should be pretty high in protein and the sardines should also add omega fatty acids like the flax seed. There are no known toxic levels of omega FA so whatever she doesn't use she will just eliminate. I just wish she was in front of me so I could do a better exam for you. All these things are very general treatments and will help over time. She just may be special and need special nutrition.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Iteach2008,

I've very interested in what you find out. Could you please keep us posted? Also *IF* it does turn out to be mites your whole flock and enclosure will need to be treated. At this point it doesn't look like mites or lice to me but have you checked the rest of the chickens to be sure they don't have any?


----------



## dbbd1

I seem to have a similiar problem. We got all 4 of ours (full grown) from a friend that needed to get rid of her dozen or so. The group got split up, so I would think if one had mites they all might but we only have one with an issue.

Here's the issue. 
She has a similiar bare spot, it is by her vent and she sometimes does this backwards bu++ scratching thing. She will squat down, put one leg out and shove herself backwards a bit. Kind of the opposite of a dog scratching on a sidewalk thing.

Any ideas would be appreciated. I am not even sure how to describe this so I can google it.


----------



## Energyvet

Chickens (birds) have an oil gland at the top of their tail. I'm guessing that she is oiling her feathers to keep them water proof. Ducks will do this a lot if you watch them on the water. Not to say that an oil gland can't get inflamed or infected but there is a natural oil gland that is normal.


----------



## Iteach2008

The A&D Ointment, Dr. Harvey's did nothing but make it worse, so I have just left it alone. I thought about butt rash stuff but didn't want to keep messing with her.


----------



## Energyvet

What about Aloe? Or you could try homeopathic calendula known as the healer of all wounds. I'm sorry the other stuff didn't help.


----------



## Iteach2008

I am worried that I we are just going to keep making it worse. She doesn't seem bothered by it, and I am thinking that she is going to need an antibiotic. And as you know, I am sure, how much do you invest in chicken.  I just hate seeing her with this irritation that isn't going away. The A&D just caused a bunch of dirt to cling and now she just looks dirty. I was thinking butt paste?


----------



## Energyvet

What is butt paste?


----------



## Iteach2008

LOL! Diaper rash cream. It is called Burts Bees butt paste.It is pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Energyvet

I thought it was something veterinary that I'd never heard of. Lol. Well hope she's going okay. I was wondering about dust baths and her access to them. Lack of access could be the cause of distress.


----------



## dbbd1

Energyvet,

Thanks for all of your (free) assistance on the forum!


----------



## Iteach2008

Well we stopped fussing with her after making it worse. All we did was rinse her in some luke warm water and while the skin has healed at all she is back to normal. She has no bugs, the coops are cleaned she and no other chickens bother it, so I guess I just leave it alone and hope for the best when she molts. 
Sue


----------



## Energyvet

I apologize if i was as ass.


----------



## Iteach2008

Oh my goodness, I don't you think you were an ass at all. I appreciate very much all of your advice and concern. I wish I could get some of that antibiotic stuff you mentioned. I am new to this forum and actually just realized (silly me) that I had missed reading some of the thread. That could explain some gaps in my conversation. I actually just read it all from beginning to end. I had a rash once and the doc gave me a prescription for a cream. We rinsed her again because I think that helped actually and I applied just a little to that area in the photo at the top of her tail. I will look tomorrow and see how it did. She has this rash all under her breast plate. I watch my girls a lot as I am home and they are only 60 feet away in the yard and she is never bothered by it or anything. It just drives me nuts knowing she has this rash. You have been great to talk to. Please don't apologize.  Sue


----------



## Energyvet

Glad I could be helpful to you. Some people just don't want my help is all. I wish you both well.


----------



## Iteach2008

I wish I could have more of your help. You have been the only person that has actual suggestions. Even though Minnie Pearl isn't better (which tells me it is likely going to take an antibiotic) I know I have tried everything I know to try. We are now trying to decide if we have enough expendable cash (I'm unemployed) for a vet. I'm sure you know what that looks like from your side. I know what it looks like from my side.  Glad you were part of the discussion and what ever has happened (in other threads) people stop and think. 
Thank again,
sue


----------



## Energyvet

I'm unemployed too. Even as a vet. Hahaha well very few vets will even see chickens. 

There is medicated feed. If you tell me what you have access to, I might be able to guide you to the right meds. Even some dewormers are antibiotics so if you have strongid or albon, that could work. And if you have her weight, I could give you a dose. Just saying...


----------



## Iteach2008

Will these help her skin issues?


----------



## Energyvet

Could. They are antibiotics after all. Not sure what you have or what we are treating with so lots of variables here.


----------



## Iteach2008

I am tempted, but I don't know either and I can't find any thing on the internet that describes or looks like this so it makes me nervous. Mostly what I get is the bug theory
and there are no bugs. Just rash on the chest and her tail gland all swollen and red as you can see. But where hens lose their feathers from roosters she doesn't have many feathers there either just the pinions. It is weird.
Sue


----------



## Energyvet

Feather follicle mite may only be microscopic. Do you have access to Ivomec? Just a drop topically once a week may be all you need to do.


----------



## Iteach2008

Is that something that all the birds would have or just the one? And does that explain the chest which looks different from the tail? Just checking so I make sure I get the correct medicine for treatment.


----------



## Iteach2008

Is it possible to get your email, so I can post additional pics? I can't seem to figure it out on the site.


----------



## dbbd1

Energyvet said:


> Feather follicle mite may only be microscopic. Do you have access to Ivomec? Just a drop topically once a week may be all you need to do.


Found some Ivomec at my local farm store. Wow! $99 for a little (maybe 16 oz) bottle! So, just a drop topically per week? (If we have these mites that is)

I wish I could help you find a job. You sure seem helpful and knowledgeable. Thank you so much.


----------



## Iteach2008

Going to try that. thanks again for all your help.
Sue


----------



## Iteach2008

Thought I would update you. I had read online somewhere that a lady had this condition and she increased the protein in the diet and new feathers started coming in. Well guess what, I did the same thing and after a week of a steady diet of increased protein and a rinse in warm water every other day, she now has all kinds of new feathers coming in and the redness is almost completely gone.  Isn't that amazing. Protein when molting. The diet was ground flax seed, oatmeal and eggs with shell grounded in, and it has worked beautifully.


----------



## dbbd1

Iteach2008 said:


> that a lady had this condition and she increased the protein in the diet and new feathers started coming in.


It worked for her but what about her chickens?


----------



## Iteach2008

lol lol lol lol


----------



## Energyvet

I am so very pleased. Excellent. Did you ever use the ivomec?


----------



## Iteach2008

No, just added to the diet. I am wondering though if higher protein diet stops or slows down egg production. Do you know?


----------



## Energyvet

It shouldn't slow it down but rebuilding her body might. She has greater energy needs for repair and growth so many not do much left over for eggs at the moment.


----------



## Iteach2008

Our five hens have quit laying completely. It isn't because of stress/change. They have not produced eggs for over 8 weeks now. The only thing we can think of is heat. But really, I am wondering why I have chickens at this point


----------



## Energyvet

They may all have increased protein needs. She may have been the only one showing signs of a problem. 

I envy your chickens. I'm still waiting to start my flock. Enjoy your chicken TV and all the smiles they give you.


----------



## Iteach2008

oh boy, You are not going to believe this. One of my older hens, Lady (Sussex), I noticed hasn't come out of the coop for a couple of days. I thought oh she might have a plugged vent or something. NO! She has a abscess or something major wrong on back leg/butt area kind of. I have no choice but to take her in somewhere it is really bad.


----------



## Iteach2008

So If you read my previous post you know I have a hen with a sore area on her legish area. This morning she is out of the coop. I took a look and the bath last night and the vaseline to soften the abscess area/and Vetercyn spray seems to have helped. I want to bathe her again. Is there something I can put in the water as a good cleaner and disinfectant too? Thanks


----------



## charliechapman911

)..............


----------



## Energyvet

Chlorhexidine is excellent and most drug stores carry it for humans. It's much better than Betadine and less drying. Make sure you dilute the soap or the solution as concentrate is much too strong. Chlorhex is used for surgical prep and scrub. It's generally blue or pink.


----------



## Energyvet

I would continue to bath with Johnson's baby shampoo. I like the one with Lavender.


----------



## Iteach2008

She is responding really well to the baths. It is improving. I had a vet return my call (amazing). She seems to think it sounds like one of the oil glands on the backside abscessed. She described what it looked like, so I think she is on to something. She recommended the same thing accept Dawn because it cuts grease and this is really oily. Thanks again for all your responses.


----------



## Energyvet

I just suggested the very same to someone else with an oil gland impaction. You're on the right track.


----------



## Iteach2008

I think so. She is doing much better. The wound will take some time to completely heal, but she and it looks much much better.


----------

